# Alpine headunit wont turn off with igntion after installing Imprint module



## rveach (Jul 7, 2011)

I need some help here. I have a CDA-117 headunit that was working fine. Wanted to try out Imprint so I picked up a pxa h100 and ktx h100 from the classifieds here. Installed the module and tested for sound. Everything was fine, the headunit turned on and off with the ignition. 

Ran the Imprint software and transferred settings to curve 1 and 2. After that, the head unit does not turn off with the ignition. Sound stops when I turn the car off, but the unit displays that it is still playing and the amps dont turn off. I have to turn the unit off manually with the source button.

I've tried resetting with the red button behind the faceplate and I unplugged the AI Net cable and power harness from the Imprint unit. The headunit still does not turn off with the ignition. 

What else should I try?


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

you didn't disconnect or reconnect any wires behind the HU did you? Sounds like the Aux power is hooked up to a continuous power source. I don't know whats involved with an imprint install tho (taking out the HU?) Just my .02


----------



## rveach (Jul 7, 2011)

I had to remove the head unit to change the switches on the bottom.

Imprint uses one yellow (constant power) and one ground. Thats the only wiring other than connecting the AI Net cable. I connected the Imprint yellow to the headunit yellow which comes from an adapter that is connected to the factory wiring harness.

The headunit knows its being switched off with the ignition, since the sound stops. But the display is still on, the song is playing and the amps remain on.


----------



## rveach (Jul 7, 2011)

Any other ideas?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I would recheck the wiring in the harness of the HU and the imprint module....make sure you didnt make any mistakes and no other wires are touching each other


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Idk man, sound like the unit is getting a constant 12v where the Aux 12v should be. Is the imprint hooked up to a constant anywhere that is connected to the hu? Or maybe you mixed up your constant and aux when reinstalling? Sorry, not bashing, just suggesting.


----------



## rveach (Jul 7, 2011)

It works properly now after disconnecting the entire wiring harness from the back of the unit, letting it sit for 30 min without power, and reconnecting the harness while pressing the front reset button ( a process that needs 4-hands).

As a follow-up, is there no way to do a complete factory reset? The unit still had the general settings I had saved, birthday, etc.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Electronics... they really piss ya off when they don't work right! Glad you got it going. Dont know about the reset tho


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

If you have access to an ignition sourced wire usually red go with that and see if it goes off.


----------

